

Veles, the city of the lead soldiers - moondowner
http://textgeek.posterous.com/veles-the-city-of-the-lead-soldiers
Please look and share the facts! Help us spread the word, Veles should be green not black!
======
arkas
Since I am from that part of Europe I understand the situation. After
Yugoslavia fall apart many public companies gone bankrupt which caused
problems like this. Since foreign companies don't have need to change
something people need to fight for their rights.

